# Best 2.1 speakers?



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I have two sets of logitech x-230's. Nice speakers, loud and pack some oomph.

I'm looking for something that can really produce crisp sound, deep bass, loud and can rock a room.

I've got roughly $300 AUD to spend...suggestions please?


----------



## satindemon4u (Oct 1, 2011)

I would like to know this also. Except my range is only about $75 US. LOL


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 1, 2011)

Klipsch ProMedia 2.1


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 1, 2011)

hmmm

Do you want it in a pre built set or a 2.0 speaker system and then add a sub to it??

M Audio AV40s

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000MUXJCO/?tag=tec06d-20

Polk Subwoofer

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002KVQBA/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 1, 2011)

Link to Australian sites? .. Thankyou 

and I'd rather prebuilt


----------



## Jetster (Oct 1, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Klipsch ProMedia 2.1



This is what I have..........I think I paid $150 US  Very nice but I don't know about fill a room. It does sound nice though


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking for something thats 2.1 with power as good if not greater than the z-5500. With $300 I'm sure it can be accomplished?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 1, 2011)

Hows it compare to the z-5500? The sats look better and it can be had for damn cheap used.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 1, 2011)

This....?

http://dicksmith.com.au/product/XH5322/logitech-z623-speaker-system


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 1, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> looking for something thats 2.1 with power as good if not greater than the z-5500. With $300 i'm sure it can be accomplished?



z-2300?


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 1, 2011)

how about the audioengine range. pccg stock them

this set has built in amps.  

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=567_895&products_id=12298


----------



## Frizz (Oct 1, 2011)

How about these? 

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=567_568&products_id=12141

I know they are creative but they serve me well for entertainment purposes, sound is very clear and detailed and the subwoofer can shake the room pretty well at the same time. It has bass control at the back of the subs so you can adjust the dB and a cool little desktop volume panel that has both aux in and headphone slots which I find very useful when I need to plug in my iphone to play some music if I am in a game or something. Although if you can spend with a clear conscience I suggest these two.

Speakers:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=567_602&products_id=12299
Sub:
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=567_895&products_id=12300


----------



## anonymous6366 (Oct 3, 2011)

my roommate has those klipsch ones, they are really good. the subwoofer doesnt play super low pitches well (because its ported) and also distorts a lot. they are really good other than that


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 4, 2011)

anonymous6366 said:


> my roommate has those klipsch ones, they are really good. the subwoofer doesnt play super low pitches well (because its ported) and also distorts a lot. they are really good other than that



it doesn't reproduce low frequencies well because the driver is only 6.5"


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 4, 2011)

not sure if this helps,i have a jamo 2.1 system,its a few yrs old but when it came out[2009?] it won several awards,its still selling in aus too,its the jamo- i300 series comes in white or black,with sub and 2 satellites,it looks sexy too,has built in digital amp inside sub,and has great sound and quite loud too,

its a very good sounding unit ,and it has class styling too.

can pick it up for 350$ i think now,couple of pics why not?


----------



## mad1394 (Oct 4, 2011)

Corsair Gaming Audio Series SP2500 
 High-power 2...


----------



## satindemon4u (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone ever use these?
Anyone know how the base is on them? May get them...

Logitech Z623 200 w 2.1 Speaker System, THX-Certif...


----------



## refluxxed (Oct 14, 2011)

The reviews I've seen of the Z623 seem to rate the speaker set as a little disappointing for the money (which isn't like Logitech, normally they're pretty good).

Another good option for budget speakers is the Edifier M3300SF 2.1 speakers which get a good write up in the linked review. The sound is consistent and meaty at higher volumes according to the reviewer, and they don't cost much.

They look pretty nice for a budget 2.1 set too!

If you can still get them, the Razer Mako is another - but more expensive - option. eBay might be worth a look


----------



## Play3r (Oct 14, 2011)

I would also recommend the Audioengine's. I have a set of the A5 and they are brilliant speakers and be worth the extra 69 dollars over your limit.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 14, 2011)

Can you link to sites in AU you would be willing to buy from?  I searched all over online for a Australian distributor for Klipsch products and one doesn't exist.  Not to mention, they are only available in 110/120VAC for US plugs.  We'll have to work with what is available to you.


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 14, 2011)

if you need some ideas what people are using check out this thread


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Oct 14, 2011)

I will get speakers from these places.

http://dicksmith.com.au/dsau/home.jsp
http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/
http://www.msy.com.au/


----------



## BumbleBee (Oct 15, 2011)

1nf3rn0x said:


> I will get speakers from these places.
> 
> http://dicksmith.com.au/dsau/home.jsp
> http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/
> http://www.msy.com.au/



http://ijk.com.au/branch/ijk/product_info.php?cPath=255_96&products_id=133027


----------



## Yin (Nov 2, 2011)

hey 1nf3rn0x,
I was wondering which speakers did you get and how they perform.

I'm also in sydney and looking for a new set


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 2, 2011)

Skip looking at overpriced "pc speakers"

Get a receiver, and a decent set of bookshelves. Will cost you about $300 US total ($150 for good speakers and 150 for receiver) 

I have the polk monitor 40 series, and give WAY better umph than any .1 Pc setup I have had. As well as having clearer mids and not the crispest highs, but way better than expensive logitech setups. 

Plus you have the added benefit of expanding on your own.  My goal is to move the bookshelves to rears, and add some towers for front  w00t!

4.0 is where it is at!! Everything sounds good from music to movies to games. (unlike 5.1 where you need a really good center... which is where most sound comes from  )


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

Neuromancer said:


> Skip looking at overpriced "pc speakers"
> 
> Get a receiver, and a decent set of bookshelves. Will cost you about $300 US total ($150 for good speakers and 150 for receiver)
> 
> ...



he lives in Australia so the prices vary.


----------



## mrsdnf (Nov 2, 2011)

http://www.logitechshop.com.au/logitech-speaker-system-z623.html

If your after Z623 they are on special here.


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

the Logitech Z623 don't even have a tweeter lol


----------



## Neuromancer (Nov 2, 2011)

well im sure his google.au can give him price results for speakers to find a decent deal


----------



## BumbleBee (Nov 2, 2011)

I think he should buy a receiver and pair of speakers too but it probably won't happen. out of the three stores he listed the Edifiers were the best choice.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Nov 2, 2011)

If you do get 2.1, make sure the satellites have a mid as well as tweeter, then you get a more full sound.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 2, 2011)

Just in case this hasn't been said before, the 2.1 version of the Logitech Z-5500's (the Z-2300) has been replaced by the Z-623, and they're not up to par with the 2300s. I had a set of 2300s go on me, and they forcibly replaced with Z-623s because they were out of 2300s. They don't sound nearly as good to me, and they look like generic dog shits plopped onto your desks. I feel like they paid more for the THX badge than the speaker design sometimes. 

My vote would be the Klipsch. It was that or the 2300s for me, and I went with the 2300s because the Klipsch system has a connector than can wear over time, but now they would be a better choice than Logitech's offering.

Edit: Also look into the Corsair 2.1 system. I have no idea how they sound, but the general public seems to like them. Maybe read a few online comparisons.


----------



## sixequalszero (Nov 2, 2011)

Audioengine from PCCG

Ah, looks like I was beaten with the Audioengine recommendation. If PCCG don't have what you want, search Static Ice


----------



## SkullFox (Nov 2, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Just in case this hasn't been said before, the 2.1 version of the Logitech Z-5500's (the Z-2300) has been replaced by the Z-623, and they're not up to par with the 2300s. I had a set of 2300s go on me, and they forcibly replaced with Z-623s because they were out of 2300s. They don't sound nearly as good to me, and they look like generic dog shits plopped onto your desks. I feel like they paid more for the THX badge than the speaker design sometimes.
> 
> My vote would be the Klipsch. It was that or the 2300s for me, and I went with the 2300s because the Klipsch system has a connector than can wear over time, but now they would be a better choice than Logitech's offering.
> 
> Edit: Also look into the Corsair 2.1 system. I have no idea how they sound, but the general public seems to like them. Maybe read a few online comparisons.



I second that!!

Z-2300 are the BEST!! They still have them in the stores here...


----------

